# Sharing a meal -- μοιράζουμε ?



## Bigglesthecat

I've been searching through dictionaries for the past week, trying to find out how to say "we are sharing our meal" when in a restaurant.  I cannot find any dictionary (book or online) that can tell me which word is appropriate.  If it is "μοιράζω" do I use the indicative or passive construction?

Do you say "μοιράζουμε το γευμα μας" for "we are sharing our meal" (ie, one meal between two people, if they are not very hungry)?


----------



## Bigglesthecat

I forgot the accent for meal, sorry


----------



## Perseas

"Μοιραζόμαστε το γεύμα μας" is better, if I have understood the context well.


----------



## ireney

Hello,

Μοιράζω means "distribute". So, if you just say, "μοιράζουμε το γεύμα μας" you are saying "we are distributing our meal". You could say either what Perseas said (which is the most appropriate) or, "μοιράζουμε το γεύμα μεταξύ μας" which means that you are distributing it between yourselves, or, in other words, you are sharing your meal.


----------



## Bigglesthecat

Thank you, ireney and Perseas. Am I correct in assuming that Perseus' suggestion is the passive form of the verb I'd originally used??

It's always funny when family/friends of Greek ancestry tell you (in no uncertain terms) how to say something in Greek and you subsequently discover that perhaps their Greek isn't of the highest quality, eh? 

In any case, thank you both! Being a bit lazy, I'll try the single-word option 
; )


----------



## Perseas

Bigglesthecat said:


> Am I correct in assuming that Perseus' suggestion is the passive form of the verb I'd originally used??


Yes, it is passive form but transitive.


----------



## Bigglesthecat

Yes, that makes sense; kind of like 'we're dividing the meal amongst ourselves' (that's how I conceive of it anyhow).  Cheers for confirming its mood, Perseas.


----------



## leonivan3

I agree with Perseas. Μοιραζόμαστε sounds better


----------



## Bigglesthecat

Μοιραζόμαστε it is. Thank you 
: )


----------

